#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Монах молится за только что умершего в зале станции Шаньси Тайюань, Китай...

## Secundus



----------

Aion (23.03.2012), Alexey Elkin (23.03.2012), AndyZ (26.03.2012), Denli (25.03.2012), Ersh (23.03.2012), Eugeny (23.03.2012), Joy (25.03.2012), Lion Miller (25.03.2012), Raudex (25.03.2012), Wyrd (23.03.2012), Алексей Т (26.03.2012), Аньезка (23.03.2012), Велеслав (29.03.2012), Джигме (25.03.2012), Дордже (23.03.2012), Дэчен Намджрол (25.03.2012), Маркион (23.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.03.2012), Сауди (23.03.2012), Сергей Хос (24.03.2012), Фил (23.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.03.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Одной "спасибы" мало, великолепная фотография! Почему-то весьма настраивает на путь Великой Колесницы. Композицией, что ли  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (23.03.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

Кому молится и какие результаты должна принести оная молитва?
...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Кому молится и какие результаты должна принести оная молитва?


Полагаю, Будде Амитабхе. Полагаю, молитва должна принести перерождение в Чистой Земле Будды Амитабхи.

----------

Aion (24.03.2012), AndyZ (26.03.2012), Joy (25.03.2012), Велеслав (29.03.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Полагаю, Будде Амитабхе. Полагаю, молитва должна принести перерождение в Чистой Земле Будды Амитабхи.


Полагаю, что тогда этот монах стопудово круче Будды Шакьямуни, который не отправил Девадатту в Чистую Землю, присутствуя при его кончине.

Да и зачем молиться этому монаху, если все это может сделать сам Будда Амитабха из Девачен для каждого умирающего прямо сейчас?

----------

Велеслав (29.03.2012), Читтадхаммо (24.03.2012)

----------


## Ersh

А это и есть Будда Амитабха

----------

Aion (24.03.2012), Caddy (24.03.2012), Denli (25.03.2012), Joy (25.03.2012), Secundus (25.03.2012), Svarog (26.03.2012), Аньезка (25.03.2012), Велеслав (29.03.2012), Вова Л. (25.03.2012), Дмитрий Белов (25.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.03.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (24.03.2012), Тао (24.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.03.2012)

----------


## Secundus

Ersh, респект ! )

это фото меня еще притягивает еще с позиции живописи, художественного искусства: посмотрите как ровно в центре оказалось невозмутимое благородное лицо монаха и какое смятение и палитра чувств на лицах окружающих, это мне напомнило одно известное полотно Босха, с ликом Иисуса в центре.

----------

Велеслав (29.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> И всё ли благо, что видится таким ?


Однажды Миларепа и один монах который не знал что его спутник Миларепа остановились на ночлег в одном богатом доме и они сказали хозяевам что утром почитают молитвы для блага семьи. Утром монах встал очень рано, разложил тексты и стал громко читать, звоня в колокольчик. Миларепа же спал дальше и потом через ясновидение узнал мысли монаха. Во время чтения молитвы монах думал о том как он получит деньги, разбогатеет, купит корову и т.д. Когда хозяева спросили монаха о Миларепе, монах сказал что он нерадивый практик и спит долго, тогда как он с утра пораньше встал и читает молитвы. И Миларепа ответил что-то о дойке коров и т.д. Тогда монах поняв что перед ним Миларепа извинился, сделал простирания и попросился к нему в ученики. Миларепа принял его и впоследствии тот монах достиг высоких свершений.

----------


## Raudex

А кто сказал что он вообще молится? Может это так просто со стороны выглядит?

У нас, например, на трупы ритуально медитируют, точнее - на смерть, на непривлекательное, на непостоянство.
Традиционно это может быть оформлено в подобающую случаю декламацию.

----------

Велеслав (29.03.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (25.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> А кто сказал что он вообще молится? Может это так просто со стороны выглядит?


По моему он пульс щупает.

----------

Raudex (26.03.2012), Велеслав (29.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2012)

----------


## Aion

> По моему он пульс щупает.


С внешней стороны запястья умершего?  :EEK!:

----------

Wyrd (26.03.2012), Велеслав (29.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2012)

----------


## Сауди

> С внутренней, указательным пальцем.


Присмотритесь ещё раз к фото, что ли. Посчитайте пальцы. -_-

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Что то никак не могу понять, к какой традиции относится монах? 
Ряса, у него просто красивая ^^

----------


## Сауди

http://www.chinasmack.com/2011/pictu...s-for-him.html

Что удалось нагуглить по теме.

----------

Aion (26.03.2012), Велеслав (29.03.2012), Юй Кан (27.03.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> "held the deceased’s hand, and proceeded to pray for him"


Так что пульс, он не мерил, только взял руку умершего и помолился.

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот коментарий автора фото:



> Монах молится за мертвого человека, в зале на железнодорожной станции Шаньси Тайюань. 25 ноября 2011 года. Reuters/Hu Yuanjia для Asia News Photo.
> 
> Hu Yuanjia, Китай
> 
> "Я отчетливо помню, что это было около 17 часов вечера 25 ноября. Я как раз заканчивал задание, фоторепортаж об отставных военных, солдатах прощающихся со своими товарищами на вокзале. На моем пути я услышал, как кто-то кричал из-за угла, где было много собравшихся вокруг людей. Я бросился на звук и пошел в начало толпы, где увидел старого человека, который умер на скамейке. Когда я поднял камеру, буддийский монах вышел из толпы и подошёл к мертвому человеку. Монах наклонился, чтобы взять старика за руку и начали читать молитву. Я сразу взялся фотографировать. Спустя минуту подошла полиция, и оцепила район. После того как монах закончил церемонию, он поклонился старику и быстро исчез среди других оживленных пассажиров".
> 
> Монах, который ждал поезд, совершил религиозную церемонию для человека, который был обнаружен мертвым, сообщило агентство "Синьхуа".

----------

Aion (26.03.2012), AndyZ (27.03.2012), Pema Sonam (26.03.2012), Велеслав (29.03.2012), Джигме (27.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Что то никак не могу понять, к какой традиции относится монах? 
> Ряса, у него просто красивая ^^


К какой-либо из китайских (или имеющих китайские корни) школ. У монаха типичный монашеский повседневный халат. Во время службы на него накидывают монашескую рясу.

----------

Ersh (27.03.2012), Велеслав (29.03.2012), Юй Кан (27.03.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что то никак не могу понять, к какой традиции относится монах? 
> Ряса, у него просто красивая ^^


Буддийские монашеские одеяния

----------

Osh (11.05.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (28.03.2012)

----------

